# Practical Starting Routines for The Drug-Free Trainee



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In Part I [Read Here] we went over ‘The Rules’. Now we’re going to build on those rules and start fleshing out some sensible training routines that will help you progress as quickly as possible. So, let’s get right into it and give you something to do in the gym.Program #1 – Your First 2 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

